# 10x10 kennel floor



## GA Christy (Jul 31, 2009)

I am putting in a concrete pad for my puppy pen should I be worried about the concrete hurting their pads on there feet?  Or should I put a sealer on it to make it smooth? this will be mainly the whelping pen up to when they start running around which they will have fenced in area to play. 
  Next should I install some kind of drain for when I clean it?  If so the easiest way since I will be doing the work myself, I saw somebody on here had dug a hole and put a bucket with a rock mixture in it and that was the drain the had I believe. Any help or advise would be nice I will be having the concrete delivered on Monday. Thanks


----------



## JuliaH (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi!  The mistake made with my cement floor was to have it smoothed nice and pretty. When it gets wet it gets a  little slippery. It is not sealed, but should have been left a little rougher in my opinion...


----------



## GA Christy (Jul 31, 2009)

*concrete*

so  what do you use if you don't like concrete?  I don't want it to be shiny just easy to clean


----------



## JuliaH (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh my... I love my concrete kennel floors. I keep them bleached and clean and my dogs have many fewer problems, I believe, than if they had to stay in kennels on the ground.

I just would have not had them so smooth  

Julia




GA Christy said:


> so what do you use if you don't like concrete? I don't want it to be shiny just easy to clean


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 31, 2009)

I made my floors as slick as i could get them.I put a sealer on it also.It does get slippery but i hit it with the pressure washer once a month. I went with a slick floor because the last one i had was broom swept and was hard to keep clean.I would recommend the sealer on the floor.

A friend of mine dug a hole and put 2 plastic 55 gallon drums on top of each other and drilled holes in the bottom for the water to leak out.He put rocks in the bottom  of the drums and sprinkles packets of yeast in there for the bacteria.He has a trough with a 6" pvc pipe going to the drum on the back of the slab.Depending on how many dogs your keeping will determine what you need to use.I had a 300 gal. septic tank and it filled up twice.I had to install a 1000 gal.tank to fix the problem.

Good luck with your new kennel!


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 31, 2009)

My floors are not smoothed other than what the concrete man normally does and after the first few days the dogs feet toughned up to the new surface. I called the local health department and found out what I had to do to be in compliance with the law. They told me to scoop up the dog stuff every day and bag it to keep the flies down.  I spread lime behind the pens about once every three weeks and we hose them off after scooping every day. My odor problems have dissapeared and the pen is much cleaner than before I got a concrete floor.


----------



## GA Christy (Jul 31, 2009)

I had a 300 gal. septic tank and it filled up twice.I had to install a 1000 gal.tank to fix the problem.

Good luck with your new kennel![/QUOTE]

How many dogs did you have? I am doing this myself so I do not plan on digging a hole for a 55gallon drum if I had a tackhow or something maybe but sounds like a great and inexpensive way though Thanks


----------



## GA Christy (Jul 31, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> My floors are not smoothed other than what the concrete man normally does and after the first few days the dogs feet toughned up to the new surface. I called the local health department and found out what I had to do to be in compliance with the law. They told me to scoop up the dog stuff every day and bag it to keep the flies down.  I spread lime behind the pens about once every three weeks and we hose them off after scooping every day. My odor problems have dissapeared and the pen is much cleaner than before I got a concrete floor.
> 
> View attachment 350216



That is a nice pen, the lime keeps the smell down?  I have a area of 30x30 that will be fenced and the kennel is in that I have been working hard but adding a little each time so that I don't break the bank, but the reward will be having happy and healthy dogs and I hate grass in the kennel it is hard to keep clean.
Thanks for the ideas


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a question for everyone.  How does your feet and legs feel after you have stood on concrete all day long?  I have wondered for many, many years, do our dogs legs hurt, too?  Something to think about?


----------



## GA Christy (Jul 31, 2009)

see I think about that to I am also, that is why I have a enclosed fence with lots of grass for a dog to be a dog


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 31, 2009)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> I have a question for everyone.  How does your feet and legs feel after you have stood on concrete all day long?  I have wondered for many, many years, do our dogs legs hurt, too?  Something to think about?



I just asked my dog Tilt. He says no problem with concrete but hard wood is brutal on his hips.


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 1, 2009)

go to gundoghousedoors.com and they tell you how to make a drainage system for your kennels. I have seen some kennel floors made out of PT lumber, just like you would build a wood deck. they raise it off the ground, put pea gravel down then sand.  George Hitchcock uses a kennel almost like that, but not wood.  saw it in retriever journal mags.


----------



## JuliaH (Aug 1, 2009)

I have one kennel that has shavings over what used to be grass in part of it, and horse stall mats in the other half. But it is covered (mostly) so that the rain doesn't soak it too badly. It is a lot higher maintenance than the cement kennels, though it doesn't smell because I keep it clean. 

I think the stall mats are better than the dirt floor, and easier to manage in that  kennel. 

The cement ones are like the ones woodsman showed. No roof on mine either (that's another project!), though they are under the trees so are shaded. When the weather cools, I have blankets for their dog houses, to keep them warm and give me lots of practice doing laundry...lol. Cement is cold in the cooler months. 

What I DO like about cement is that it can be disinfected really easily with bleach. I do mine once or twice a week. They are rinsed daily, but cleaned with bleach regularly. Dogs are let out to play during those times


----------



## GA Christy (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah I thought about the stall matts for when the really cold months are here putting in the kennel but I also use blankets for them if I have puppies I try and close up the pen so that the wind does not get in there. Thanks for all the ideas  I have a goal but it is going to come with time and money.


----------

